# New site opening in Spain Costa Blanca



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi there is a new site due to open in June 2011. It is located between Alicante and La Manga on the Costa Blanca.
www.campinglomonte-alicante.com 
It looks to be a very smart site with lots of facilities and good discounts for longer stays.
We have a house in the area and can confirm the area is very nice with an "open all year" town only 2 miles from the site and a "open during the summer town" on the doorstep with lovely beaches a short walk away. If anybody wants any further info on the area please let me know.

Regards Tim


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

thanks tim,

down that way soon ,may give it a try.


tom



sorry just noticed not open till june, back in france then


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi this site is now open and is very nice indeed, all hardstanding with ehu, water and waste on all pitches, very well fitted toilet block with aircon, restaurant, three pools including one indoor, gym, supermarket, hairdressing, various health/beauty services and only a short walk from the beach. All in all a very nice site.

Regards Tim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Site*

Tim

Any shops and supermarkets withing walking distance - ie - able to stock up without moving the 'van?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Tim. Can`t seem to get the list of `tarifas` up on the link. Any chance of getting more `info`, especially on the discounted rates for longer (winter) stays? Thanks in advance.
napoleon


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Russell shops and supermarkets 10 mins walk or small town 25 mins walk Coordinates for site 37.878376,-0.767562 on google maps Site does have its own supermarket but I guess it will be overpriced compared to the local shops.

Napoleon, follow this link http://www.campings.com/camping-lo-monte/prices.asp?idlengua=3 the long stay tarrifs are shown below the standard prices as a % discount.

Regards Tim


----------

